# materialistic monism



## rembrandt (Mar 8, 2004)

how does one evidentially disprove materialistic monism?

[Edited on 3-9-2004 by rembrandt]


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

What do you mean by materialistic monism ? ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

Are thoughts immaterial ? ?

There is substance without matter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2004)

The burden of our thoughts can indeed be weighed on a scale.


----------



## rembrandt (Mar 9, 2004)

Paul says: thanks Paul. Do you know of any articles off hand by the J.P. Moreland fellow?... or anything else for that matter?

Rembrandt


----------



## rembrandt (Mar 9, 2004)

[quote:c5af15be85]... or anything else for that matter?[/quote:c5af15be85]

what's the matter with matter? 

Just kidding:roll:

Rembrandt


----------



## AnonymousRex (Mar 10, 2004)

While I rarely delve into subjects pertaining to apologetics and philosophy, I will say this about &quot;materialism&quot; or &quot;material monism&quot;: its proponents do not necessarily deny the existence of minds or ideas. They will say, however, that matter is metaphysically superior to these ideas and give rise to them through interaction. Thoughts, for example, are the product of electrical impulses in the brain.

I would ask someone saying this to prove it, since the burden of proof is on his shoulders. To say that matter can spawn something that is beyond itself and its existence is quite a claim that requires extraordinary evidence.

AnonRex


----------

